
Ask HN: Examples of short and ethical privacy policies - tangental
I am writing a privacy policy for a community website. I want it to be concise and to only use plain English. I want to highlight that no external tracking services are used and why this is important. Are there any good examples out there that I could use as a template?
======
togusa2017
Usual advise is not to copy but for inspiration I kind of like this
[https://volafile.org/privacy](https://volafile.org/privacy)

